# Bro log file location



## peterwkc (Nov 7, 2019)

Dear forumers, 
I had installed and configured bro. It is up and running. May i know where is the log file of bro store and how to view it? Any gui to manage bro?


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 7, 2019)

depend of your config
`grep log /usr/local/share/broctl/scripts/broctl-config.sh`
debuglog="/usr/local/spool/debug.log"
logdir="/usr/local/logs"

`less /usr/local/etc/broctl.cfg`


----------



## Lamia (Nov 8, 2019)

If only this project - https://github.com/shirkdog/hunter-nsm - could be updated!

JSON logging over the .gz by default BRO installation is the more preferred and useful for further processing.


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 9, 2019)

Problem solved


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 9, 2019)

do you use ELK?


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 9, 2019)

What is ELK?


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 9, 2019)

ELK Stack - Elasticsearch, Logstash , Kibana


----------

